# 1985 410 John Deere Backhoe



## richard_nadeau (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello,
I am about to purchase a 1985 John Deere backhoe 4 wheel drive with extend-a-hoe.
It is in good shape, but I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips, or anything I should be watching for. Are these known to be good pieces of equipment? Are they know to be lemons? The current owner says there is fuel leaking into the oil pan, and that he will have this fixed before selling it to me. Any info woulod be helpful. Maybe just things I should be watching for? Thanks for your time
Richard


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello Richard and welcome to the form. If this is your first tractor and you know nothing about equipment, I would strongly suggest hiring an operator to test this machine out on your behalf. Money well spent! There are so many things that wear and come lose on heavy equipment that you may not notice until you become familiar with machinery. Some examples would be pins, mounts, clutch, shifters, valves leaking, cylinder leak down, water pump, charging system, cracks in steel, cracks in buckets and thin steel. This is just a start, but you get the idea. You never said how many hours was on this machine, and what work has been done already. Good luck with your purchase. Bye


----------

